# Tegaserod May Provide Rapid Relief in Female IBS Patients



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Medscape article for female C IBSers "More than two thirds of patients experienced significant symptom improvements within the first week of tegaserod treatment". http://gastroenterology.medscape.com/Medsc....Tegaserod.html


----------

